# White leghorn with black marks?



## bigbasschad

The last chicken we have that was not clear what it is. The lady we bought it from said it was a leghorn but this one has black marks on it, any help on what it is


----------



## robin416

Its not a leghorn and only know that because I used to have one. They have large and sometimes floppy combs. I can't tell from the pic what comb yours has.


----------



## Fiere

I think it could be an austra-white, which is a cross between an australorp and a Leghorn. Great layers, not as flighty as a Leghorn.


----------



## nj2wv

It's a mixed breed. Looks exactly like the ones I hatch out from either a white leghorn or white rock or a white jersey giant hen with a black rooster ( I don't know what he is. He is black with yellow hackles copper back and lightly feathered legs). One was born 1/22/14 and lays an egg almost every day.


----------



## Jim

Austrawhite was my guess too. I think it is Cackle that breeds those. 


Jim


----------



## DrakeDavis

My vote is 100% Austra-White. the black spots are specific to the Austra-White.


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## bigbasschad

Ok thanks for the information


----------



## kiweed

That's a austra white and meyer sells them. They don't show up on their website unless you search for it. I had 2 of them come in a rainbow pack. They lay like crazy


----------

